# Dash Tjet Chassis



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Has anyone heard any more news on the t-dash chassis?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

did you see the threads here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=112


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> did you see the threads here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=112



AS PER LISTED ON: "JAG" s SITE :thumbsup:

Production chassis are expected to arrive in the middle of October.

From Dan:

Here are a few details about the chassis: 

Dash Magnets, Dash Pickup Shoes, Dash Copper Gearplate Gears and plastic crown gear, Dash Rims, Dash Armature (tri-lam / 15 to 16 ohm for the first 10,000 chassis), Dash Gear Plate, Dash Chassis Bottom, Dash Axles (non-magnetic stainless steel), Dash Guide Pin, Dash Electrical Connectors... 

Future releases may have a bi-lam 17 ohm arm. 

Items that are not 'Dash made' in the prototype chassis at this moment are the following:

shoe springs... The first 10,000 chassis will have Dr Oogan shoe springs!

brushes... the prototypes have Wizzard brushes. Dash brushes are in development.

The plastic used for the prototypes is polycarbonate and probably not the final choice. Future chassis will most likely use ABS or PC.

All parts should be interchangeable with the original Aurora chassis. The wheelbase should be identical also.

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx bubbah


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Pete123!! Man, I can't wait!!! Especially the part about the 17 ohm 2 lams!! Christmas is coming early this year!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I talked with Dan yesterday.It's just a matter of getting all the parts together for assembly.With any luck they could be at the Ohio show if not probably at the Midwest show.These will sell out fast.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm in for ten.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> I talked with Dan yesterday.It's just a matter of getting all the parts together for assembly.With any luck they could be at the Ohio show if not probably at the Midwest show.These will sell out fast.


hey Tom,,
Naw... if u bring the WHOLE 10,000, 2 Both shows....
there should be almost, 100 left....:thumbsup:

i'm "Dyin" 2 get just 2...fer now!!!

can we pre-pay???
TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

